# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  المحامون بين مطرقة قانون غسيل الأموال وسندان المحافظة على أسرار العملاء

## عادل البكار

المحامون .. بين مطرقة قانون غسيل الأموال 
وسندان المحـافظـة علـى أسرار العمـــلاء.
كتب / عادل محمد البكار
صدر مؤخرا القانون رقم (1)لسنة 2010م بشأن مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ونظراً لأهميته على مختلف الأصعدة سياسياً واقتصادياً وامنياً فقد تولت صحيفة الثورة نشره في العدد (16509) السبت الماضي وقد تباينت ردود أفعال السادة المحامين الذين صرح بهم القانون عند تعريفه للمؤسسات غير المالية ضمن طائفة من المهنيين ورتب عليهم بعض الالتزامات.
وقبل تناول ردود الأفعال تلك لنمر أولا بقراءة سريعة على أهم أحكام ومضامين القانون والتي دونت في (53) مادة موزعة على ثمانية فصول تضمن الفصل الأول التسمية والتعاريف والتي حددت "المؤسسات المالية " بالأفراد أو الشركات التي تقوم بالنشاطات المتعلقة بقبول الودائع بجميع أنواعها ومنح الائتمان بجميع أنواعه والتأجير التمويلي وتحويل الأموال وصرف العملات واستبدالها وإصدار أدوات الدفع بكافة أنواعها والضمانات والتعهدات المالية والتعامل في أدوات السوق النقدي والأوراق المالية والتأمين .
وأضاف إليها القانون "المؤسسات غير المالية والمهن المعينة" وقصد بها الشركات أو الأفراد الذين يمارسون نشاطات تتعلق بسمسرة العقارات أو تجارة المعادن الثمينة وكتاب وأمناء التوثيق ومن يزاولون مهنة المحاماة أو المحاسبة كما عينت التعاريف الجهات الرقابية والإشرافية . وفي الفصل الثاني تضمن القانون تجريم غسل الأموال المتحصلة من جرائم السرقة واختلاس الأموال العامة والرشوة وخيانة الأمانة وجرائم تزوير المحررات الرسمية والعرفية وتزييف العملات والأختام والجرائم الماسة بالاقتصاد الوطني أو التهرب الضريبي والتهريب الجمركي وجرائم الاستيراد والاتجار بالأسلحة وجرائم زراعة وتصنيع المخدرات والاتجار بها وكذا العضوية في جماعة إجرامية منظمة والاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال والاتجار بالبشر وتهريب الأشخاص أو الآثار والمخطوطات التاريخية.
كما جرم القانون "تمويل الإرهاب " ووفقاً للقانون يعد مرتكبا لجريمة تمويل الإرهاب : كل من يجمع أو يقدم أموالا بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر مع علمه بأنها ستستخدم كليا أو جزئيا في تمويل ارتكاب أي فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أيا كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي ويهدف إلى بث الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم وتعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو تعريض احد الموارد الوطنية للخطر أو إجبار حكومة أو منظمة دولية على القيام بأي عمل غير مشروع أو الامتناع عن أي عمل مشروع ، واستثنى القانون حالات الكفاح بمختلف الوسائل ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان من اجل التحرر وتقرير المصير وفقاً لمبادئ القوانين الدولية واستبعد من هذه الحالات كل فعل يمس بالوحدة الترابية لأي بلد عربي.
وفي الفصل الثالث حدد القانون واجبات الجهات الرقابية والتزامات المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية.
وقرر انشأ لجنة وطنية لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب مبيناً اختصاصاتها في الفصل الرابع , و أوضح في الفصل الخامس مهام واختصاصات "وحدة جمع المعلومات المالية " بالبنك المركزي .
وتضمن الفصل السادس أحكام التعاون الدولي وتبادل المعلومات وتسليم المجرمين ، وفي الفصل السابع بين القانون إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة، وحدد في الفصل الثامن العقوبة بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن سبع سنوات والمصادرة لمصلحة الخزينة العامة للدولة لكافة الأموال والعوائد المتحصلة من الجرائم المتعلقة والمرتبطة بغسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ، وأضاف عدم سقوط الدعوى الجزائية عن أي من الجرائم الواردة فيه .
وعقب صدور هذا القانون لم يثر أي صخب أو ضجيج من المعنيين بأحكامه باستثناء السادة المحامين ففي اللقاء الذي يجمعهم شهريا بقاعة نقابة المحامين اليمنيين بصنعاء احتدم النقاش والجدل بين المحامين حول قانون غسل الأموال، وانشطروا إزاءه قسمين ففي ضفة وقف بعض المحامين يحذرون من مغبة هذا القانون وتداعياته على مهنة المحاماة وبرأيهم أن القانون بصيغته الحالية سيحوّل المحامين إلى "مخبرين سريين" على عملاءهم وموكليهم , وعلى الضفة الأخرى من الجدل يرى بعض المحامين أن قانون غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب هو وفاء حكومي بتعهدات والتزامات دولية بمكافحة الإرهاب ومصادر تمويله ويرون أن القانون لن يضر سوى بقلة من المحامين المتواطئين والمتسترين أصلاً مع منفذي جرائم تبييض الأموال .
في ما وقف بعض المحامين محتارين بين مطرقة قانون غسيل الأموال وسندان المحافظة على أسرار العملاء والموكلين.
كان واضحاً من نقاشات السادة المحامين أن ثمة هاجس يسيطر ويتحكم في ردود أفعالهم ، مصدره خشيتهم أن يؤدي القانون إلى المساس بمصالحهم ويفسد عليهم علاقاتهم بموكليهم . ويبدو أن الفريق الأول هو من علا صوته وغلب رأيه و هو الآن بين يدي رئيس الجمهورية في رسالة بعثوا بها إليه طالبوه فيها التدخل بما يملك من صلاحيات دستورية لإعادة النظر في القانون وبما يكفل استبعاد المحامين من الالتزامات الواردة فيه.
في تقديري أن قانون غسيل الأموال يواجه جرائم ذات خطورة عاليه تتجاوز كل الحدود الوطنية والإقليمية لتشمل نتائجها العالم ، كجرائم الإرهاب وتجارة المخدرات والاتجار بالبشر والاتجار غير المشروع بالأسلحة وتجارة الجنس ، كل هذه الجرائم وما تنتجه من أموال قذرة ، تحاربها كافة دول العالم ، بمختلف الوسائل الأمنية والتشريعية، وهي أنشطة إجرامية لا علاقة لها البتة بالاستثمار وغالبا ما يكون منفذوها منخرطين في عصابات مافيا وشبكات إرهابية يخططون لجرائمهم بدرجة عالية من الاحتراف وغاية في التنظيم يتخذون في كثير من الأحيان عباءة الاستثمار لستر لجرائمهم، من هنا تأتي أهمية تعاون المعنيين بأحكام القانون و الإبلاغ عن الجرائم الواردة فيه .
ورغم أن جريمة تبييض الأموال تأتي لاحقه على النشاط الإجرامي الذي تحصّل منه المال القذر بغرض غسيله وإعطاءه الصفة المشروعة عبر سلسلة معقده من العمليات المصرفية , لكن الخطورة تكمن في أن هذه الأموال توجد سيولة نقدية وفيرة وإمكانات اقتصاديه هائلة لتلك العصابات تسهل عليها وتغريها في توسيع دائرة نشاطاتها إلى بلدان أخرى ومدها إلى مجالات ونشاطات إجرامية أوسع وبوتائر عاليه .
والحديث عن مصالح قد يفقدها هذا المحامي أو ذاك يصبح حديثاً أنانيا ومفرطاً في النرجسية أمام هذه الجرائم المنظمة ذات التدمير الشامل للاقتصاد والأخلاق والإنسان ثم إنها تغدو مصالح غير مشروعة ولا يقرها القانون .
المحامون لن يحولهم القانون إلى "مخبرين سريين" فكل ما يتطلبه القانون من المحامي هو أن يكون إنسان سوياً وذا ضمير حي غير متستر أو متواطئ مع تجار المخدرات أو لوبيات الفساد أو شبكات الإرهاب وأن يسهم في الكشف عن جرائمهم تحقيقاً للعدالة وحفاظاً على المصالح العليا لوطنه ومجتمعه، ضف إلى أن قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة نفسه قد جعل المحامي في حل من الالتزام بأسرار موكله وأجاز له إفشاء أية وقائع أو معلومات تصل إليه عن طريق مهنته إذا كان موكله ملوثا وينوي ارتكاب جرائم عادية! فما بالنا ونحن اليوم أمام جرائم منظمة تضرب اقتصاديات الدول وتهلك الحرث والنسل وتدمر أخلاق الشعوب والأمم ... !! ثم إن هذه الجرائم ببشاعتها لا تعد من الأسرار المهنية التي يجب على المحامي المحافظة عليها لأنها جرائم ويجب على المحامي أن يبلغ عنها لا أن يتستر عليها باعتباره عوناً للقضاء وساعياً إلى تحقيق العدالة التي هي غاية مهنة المحاماة ، ومن جهة فالمحامون ملتزمون بتطبيق القانون في الحدود التي تتفق وطبيعة مهنتهم دون أن يثقلهم القانون بأعباء غيرهم من المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية.
وأخيراً فالقانون قد صدر طبقاً للأوضاع الدستورية وأصبح نافذاً بعد أن أقره البرلمان بتاريخ 28/12/2009م وأصدره رئيس الجمهورية في 17/1/2010م ولم يعد مجرد مشروع قانون لرئيس الجمهورية حق طلب إعادة النظر فيه.

----------

